# American Idol "Songs of the 1950's" for 3/21/06 *spoilers*



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

They are being coached by Barry Manilow.

Mandisa- was really good to open the show 1-866-IDOLS01

Bucky- did "oh boy" and oh boy I thought he sucked! Randy and Paula thought he did okay and Simon thought he stunk. 1-866-IDOLS02

Paris- did "fever" and I thought she did a lot better this week. 1-866-IDOLS03

Chris- with an adapted version of "Walk the line" by Johnny Cash. Interesting version, this isn't a Chilli peppers version right??  1-866-IDOLS04

Katharine- is signing "come rain or come shine" she is wearing a much better dress this week woohoo, so the pregnancy rumors can be put to rest. She sang really well and looked oh so yummy. 1-866-IDOLS05

Taylor- is signing "fade away" he did really well, strange dance moves but he has fun.. 1-866-IDOLS06

Lisa- did "why do fools fall in love" she did okay.. nothing earth shattering. 1-866-IDOLS07

Kevin- singing "when I fall in love" I think he just showed that he is the worst of the bunch. He tries though. 1-866-IDOLS08

Elliot- with "teach me tonight" he did really quite good. 1-866-IDOLS09

Pickler- singing "walkin after midnight". I thought Pickler did the best she has done in a few weeks. 1-866-IDOLS10

Ace- doing "in the still of the night". I didn't care much for this myself.. 1-866-IDOLS11


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW!

Chris is AWESOME!!!!


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

They aren't singing Barry Manilow songs - he is just coaching them.

-Rose


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

Okay, I *REALLY* want to like Chris' performance. But I don't. It just seems kind of empty, and I'm not crazy about the arrangement.

-Rose


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

firerose818 said:


> They aren't singing Barry Manilow songs - he is just coaching them.
> 
> -Rose


Thanks for catching that for me!


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

Sorry Rose, but I loved it. Like the judges said, it wasn't his best vocal, but he's stamping his own mark on everything he does. At least he's original!!

I'm sure he's reeling from having to turn down fronting Fuel because of his contract with AI, but he's bringing it every week!


----------



## walkerism (Aug 16, 2001)

Damn tape.


----------



## LeVich34 (Jan 8, 2002)

I am a guy who watches each week because he is forced to by his wife... and I can honestly say that Chris's cover of I Walk the Line was AWESOME! I'd buy it right now if I could. That is the first time I've ever said that about anyone on this show.


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

So yeah, I will seriously be Mrs. Taylor Hicks some day. I'm still crazy about him.

-Rose


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

OHMYGOSH - he hasn't even sung yet and he sucks! Chicken Little, GO HOME!!


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

I'm not crazy about Kevin, but this is the most I have enjoyed one of his performances yet.

-Rose


----------



## sptnut (Sep 1, 2003)

firerose818 said:


> Okay, I *REALLY* want to like Chris' performance. But I don't. It just seems kind of empty, and I'm not crazy about the arrangement.
> 
> -Rose


You are crazy chick.....I loved it. Doesnt hurt I think he's a hottie too!


----------



## gizmo123 (Mar 22, 2006)

Kamakzie said:


> Chris with an adapted version of "Walk the line" by Johnny Cash. Interesting version, this isn't a Chilli peppers version right??


Before everyone gets so excited about Chris' performance - it was an exact copy of a cover by Live (off their greatest hits album - Awake). Same as the Chilli Peppers!

I think Chris sounds great, but for him to take all the credit and praise from the judges for his "original" arrangements makes me sooo mad! It seems like he is selecting songs that have been covered by other rock bands and tries to pass them off as his own. Of course, he never says this - but he doesn't correct the judges when they assume he came up with these versions.


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

sptnut said:


> You are crazy chick.....I loved it. Doesnt hurt I think he's a hottie too!


Yes, but you know I'm crazy for so many other reasons besides that! 

Chris just isn't my favorite...his voice sounds like every other alt/rock singer you hear on the radio. He can definitely sing - it just isn't original to me.

-Rose


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

gizmo123 said:


> Before everyone gets so excited about Chris' performance - it was an exact copy of a cover by Live (off their greatest hits album - Awake). Same as the Chilli Peppers!
> 
> I think Chris sounds great, but for him to take all the credit and praise from the judges for his "original" arrangements makes me sooo mad! It seems like he is selecting songs that have been covered by other rock bands and tries to pass them off as his own. Of course, he never says this - but he doesn't correct the judges when they assume he came up with these versions.


Since when are Live the "same as the Chilli Peppers"?

Chris has never claimed to be "original" at all. All he's ever done is pick a song that matches the criteria of the week and found a song that fits it and his style. For that he is to be commended.


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

I think Kellie finally looks/sounds comfortable on stage. Her best yet!

-Rose


----------



## sptnut (Sep 1, 2003)

Speaking of sounding just like another artist. Kelly's rendition of "walking after midnight" sounded exactly like the Garth Brooks version. So Chris isnt't the only one doing it.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

This is the first time that I have *ever* said this, but I loved so many of them tonight that I seriously don't know who to vote for. I mean, Chris, Kelly, Mandisa, Paris, Katharine, Ace. Whew. My TiVo is about worn out with all the rewinding. 

How easy would this be if I could just vote someone off?


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

My bottom three: Lisa, Bucky, and Kevin.

Going home: Bucky.

-Rose


----------



## gizmo123 (Mar 22, 2006)

Guindalf said:


> Since when are Live the "same as the Chilli Peppers?"


Never said they were - Chris used the Chilli Peppers cover of Stevie Wonders' "Higher Ground" the same way he used Live's cover of Johnny Cash's "Walk the Line". The judges praised him as if he came up with an original arrangement when all he did was copy a rock version that someone else already did. Again, I think Chris sounds great and I'm glad there is a real rocker this year instead of the typical pop singers. However, I think that he will get some extra votes because everyone seems to think he has come up with these arrangements himself.


----------



## sptnut (Sep 1, 2003)

I didnt like Ace at all, I thought it was a little boring but he willl stay around for a long time because of looks alone. 

BTW please send chicken little home.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

It's rather amazing at how well Barry Manilow knows music... it was fun watching HIM work with the contestants and calling changes to the band. They need to get someone like him working with the contestants all the time.

The judges comments for Mandisa cracked me up. Paula said "You're a thoroughbred." (So, what, she's now a horse?) And Simon's comment about that being a "great stripper's song." (What happened to "cabaret"? Oh, and Mandissa - it might be a great stripper's song, but please don't. The world thanks you. )

Bucky's performance was OK... I was somewhere between Randy/Paula and Simon - it wasn't great, but it wasn't abysmal like Simon made it out to be.

I actually liked Paris this week. She wasn't as annoying to me as she has been all the way since tryouts. She needs to work on her ability to interview after the song though... she seemed a flake at that point.

I'm with Rose on Chris' performance, I really wanted to like it.. and I actually liked the part after the really low intro and before the rock-y part... that would've been an interesting way to re-make the song, a totally different take on "I Walk The Line." I was amused by the comments from the judges, "you should be out touring, we should be paying to see you." Well, DUH, if it wouldn't be for the AI contract, he WOULD be.

Katharine's singing was spot on, really, really good. However, I didn't think the performance was nearly as good. That song is one of those that'd be great for a sultry lounge singer from the 30s and 40s, a "Jessica Rabbit" type of character, actually, slinking across the stage. It was a little jarring for me looking over at the TV and seeing Katharine doing her best to try and do that, but failing pretty miserably, at least as far as I was concerned.

It was a rather dull singing performance from Taylor, actually. He can perform on stage like no one else in the competition, but singing-wise, I was bored to tears.

Hated Lisa this week. That for me was a mess. I think part of it for me was that she seemed to be chasing the music around... it seemed like it was too fast for her. Still, I really didn't like it.

Kevin... Kevin, Kevin, Kevin. Enough said.

Elliot - Not bad singing... I was a bit bored again with this performance too. The problem with Elliot is that he does look a bit like Mr. Tumnus from Narnia... really weird lookin' dude.

Pickler, go home. She sang this OK, probably the best she's sang for weeks (if not for the entire competition), but she BUGS me. She is annoying as heck. (Oh, and fire whomever did your makeup tonight, Pickler - you look like a clown.

Ace - pretty face, lousy voice. Reminds me of nothing more than Constantine Maroulis, actually. Not good.

Honestly - the only one I really loved was Mandisa. I liked Paris, Bucky, Katharine, and Chris... was OK with Taylor and Elliot, and hated Kevin, Lisa, Pickler, and Ace.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

I posted all the numbers up top for added help.


----------



## darthrsg (Jul 25, 2005)

c'mon vote for the worst, c'mon.


----------



## gizmo123 (Mar 22, 2006)

Of course everyone has to cover someone else's song for this show. We all know this. My problem with Chris (or maybe it should be directed at the judges) is that everyone seems to think that he is coming up with these new rock versions of the classic song he is covering. This is obvious in listening to the comments of the judges and Seacrest. Of course Chris doesn't have to say who he is covering, but for him to take all the praise for his "original arrangements" is misleading.


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

Lisa, Bucky, and Kevin are in my bottom three until they are all gone.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

One vote per phone line?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Kamakzie said:


> One vote per phone line?


Unless they've changed it, no.


----------



## jdag (Mar 14, 2006)

Katherine, Mandisa, and Chris. Unquestionably my top 3.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

LoadStar said:


> Unless they've changed it, no.


How many do you get per line then? They've never really specified.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Kamakzie said:


> How many do you get per line then? They've never really specified.


As many as you'd like to make (as long as the phone lines are open). They do say they are able to pick up and discount people with war-dialers, supposedly, but beyond that, you can sit there until your fingers turn blue and fall off from dialing so many times.


----------



## tadpoleliz (Mar 9, 2006)

firerose818 said:


> So yeah, I will seriously be Mrs. Taylor Hicks some day. I'm still crazy about him.
> 
> -Rose


No you won't cause I am!


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Mandisa - MUCH better than last week!

Bucky - I still can't stand this guy.

Paris - She has a great voice, but she's now crossed over into the annoying category - way too cocky of a personality.

Chris - Pretty good, not his best though.

Katharine - I like her a lot - dress is better than the last one, but still kind of weird somehow.

Taylor - I like this guy a lot too... he is very entertaining.

Lisa - Very vanilla - the performance plus the outfit seemed very much in the mold of a cruise ship entertainer.

Kevin - Still can't stand him, but I suppose that the votefortheworst fans will keep him in it.

Elliot - He really need dental work... maybe he and Bucky can get a discount.

Pickler - Pretty good, even though she's not one of my favorites. Can't believe Barry Manilow had never heard of that song before.

Ace - Awful, not as bad as last week though.

And for those of you who got the impression that Kelli Pickles and Ace were dumb, I have it on good authority that they have an IQ of 170! 

(That's their combined score, unfortunately).


----------



## srs (Jun 23, 2000)

Who's the stronger soprano - Paris or Ace?

Please quit letting Kelly do her own makeup!

Bucky or Kevin should go home, I suspect the votefortheworst people will help keep Kevin.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Oh, yeah - predictions. I actually predict Lisa will go home this week. 

I think Bucky will be the guy everyone every week will predict to go home, and every week they'll be wrong. I think he'll be one of the final... 5, I'll say... but no further.


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

Am I the only one that thought Elliot's performance was really weak? Katharine's still my favorite!


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

I thought Mandisa and Chris were the best tonight, although every song Chris does really sounds almost exactly like the last song he did. I'd love someone to arrange all of his performances back-to-back (you know, kind of like on a whatchamacallit, like a CD?) and I bet it'd be just monotonous to hear him sing for more than 10 minutes.

And now for something completely different: Fox 5 NY News showed a teaser during the show about "which Idol judge was almost fired last week?", and the answer on the 10:00 News was ...


Spoiler



Paula! As recently as last week, the producers were so fed up with Paula's antics they considered firing her and replacing her with a more "current" younger female performer, two names were mentioned as possible candidates, both of whose names right now escape me. I can't imagine the show without Paula going "Whoo whoo whoo!" in Simon's face, so I say - keep that crazy chick where she is!


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

One more thing - Ryan mentioned at the top of the show that in a weekend interview Simon revealed three names who would be in the final three.

Does anyone know which three contestants he picked? Also, were these three choices that Simon _wanted_ to be in the final three, or just who he thought would _end up_ there because of viewer votes?


----------



## Chapper1 (Jan 2, 2004)

I said to my wife that Lisa reminded me of Anthony Federov from leat year: Was really good through the auditions and the up to the final 12. Then when the finals started, it has been bad. 

But Bucky sure needs to go...


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

drew2k said:


> One more thing - Ryan mentioned at the top of the show that in a weekend interview Simon revealed three names who would be in the final three.
> 
> Does anyone know which three contestants he picked? Also, were these three choices that Simon _wanted_ to be in the final three, or just who he thought would _end up_ there because of viewer votes?


The three he predicted were Chris, Taylor, and Pickler. I think those were his predictions, not necessarily who he wanted to be there.


----------



## Chapper1 (Jan 2, 2004)

drew2k said:


> One more thing - Ryan mentioned at the top of the show that in a weekend interview Simon revealed three names who would be in the final three.
> 
> Does anyone know which three contestants he picked? Also, were these three choices that Simon _wanted_ to be in the final three, or just who he thought would _end up_ there because of viewer votes?


The three that Simon picked were:



Spoiler



Kellie, Chris, Taylor


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Thanks guys. I am so hoping Simon's wrong about those three picks! I do NOT want to see Taylor anywhere near the final three ... (Sorry all you Taylor fans!)


----------



## grant33 (Jun 11, 2003)

Did anyone else notice that the in the clips at the end where they "reshow" a snippet of each performer the clip of Ace was not the same as when he originally sang? They showed the end where he hit the falsetto note. In the original version he puts his arms out to the side, Scott Stapp-style. In the "replay" his hand stays on the mic. It just seems fishy for a live show. The same thing happened last week with Melissa McGhee. When she performed the song, she butchered the lyric "hope my premonition misses" each time yet in the "replay" it showed her singing it perfectly. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

grant33 said:


> Did anyone else notice that the in the clips at the end where they "reshow" a snippet of each performer the clip of Ace was not the same as when he originally sang? They showed the end where he hit the falsetto note. In the original version he puts his arms out to the side, Scott Stapp-style. In the "replay" his hand stays on the mic. It just seems fishy for a live show. The same thing happened last week with Melissa McGhee. When she performed the song, she butchered the lyric "hope my premonition misses" each time yet in the "replay" it showed her singing it perfectly. Anyone else notice this?


The clips are never from the live show, they're always from the dress rehearsal.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

I really disliked Ace's and Chris' performances. Ace was just hitting sour note after sour note, and in regards to Chris: you just don't muck with a classic like that.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

gizmo123 said:


> Of course everyone has to cover someone else's song for this show. We all know this. My problem with Chris (or maybe it should be directed at the judges) is that everyone seems to think that he is coming up with these new rock versions of the classic song he is covering. This is obvious in listening to the comments of the judges and Seacrest. Of course Chris doesn't have to say who he is covering, but for him to take all the praise for his "original arrangements" is misleading.


Don't you think they know that though, and just play along for the sake of selling him as a potential Idol? I don't think Chris has the technical arrangement skills to guid the band through how to make a song sound EXACTLY like another band's cover version... I would think that the band is simply handed a CD with the song and told to emulate it. And I would think that the producers are in charge of doing that, in order to coach Chris through the competition (just as they coach the other contestants).


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Neenahboy said:


> I really disliked Ace's and Chris' performances. Ace was just hitting sour note after sour note, and in regards to Chris: you just don't muck with a classic like that.


He didn't muck with it. "Live" mucked with it, Chris just sang what "Live" recorded.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> It's rather amazing at how well Barry Manilow knows music...


I thought the same until he said he didn't know "Walking after Midnight."

I know that is a country song and Manilow isn't country but it is an anthem, for god's sake.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> I thought the same until he said he didn't know "Walking after Midnight."
> 
> I know that is a country song and Manilow isn't country but it is an anthem, for god's sake.


He might not know that particular piece of music - but I still say that he knows about the art of music. He's like the world's best music teacher.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Hmmm, just listened to Live's version of I Walk the Line. Didn't sound that much like Chris's.

BTW, I didn't like his version. He is making every song sound the same. He had a chance to show something different and he didn't. He is good at the hard rock stuff but even Guns and Roses sang ballads.


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

See ya Bucky...


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> He might not know that particular piece of music - but I still say that he knows about the art of music. He's like the world's best music teacher.


I don't disagree that he did a great job with the singers tonight. I think they were better because of him.

But not knowing that "particular piece of music" really downgrades him a lot. That ain't just a piece of music. That is one of the absolutely hallowed pieces of older country music and a major hit of the 50s.

It is like a symphony orchestra conductor not knowing who Brahms was.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

> It's rather amazing at how well Barry Manilow knows music... it was fun watching HIM work with the contestants and calling changes to the band. They need to get someone like him working with the contestants all the time.


You must not know his music catalog and such, love his stuff or hate it he is a very talented writer/performer who's been around for a very long time.

Like someone else said, they should have him, or someone like him coaching them every week, it would be a great learning experience for them.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> It is like a symphony orchestra conductor not knowing who Brahms was.


not really, a classical composer would know Brahms, it's in the style he works.

Manillow was an East Coast Italian kid, I'm betting his exposure to country was pretty limited.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

gizmo123 said:


> Never said they were - Chris used the Chilli Peppers cover of Stevie Wonders' "Higher Ground" the same way he used Live's cover of Johnny Cash's "Walk the Line". The judges praised him as if he came up with an original arrangement when all he did was copy a rock version that someone else already did. Again, I think Chris sounds great and I'm glad there is a real rocker this year instead of the typical pop singers. However, I think that he will get some extra votes because everyone seems to think he has come up with these arrangements himself.


I don't think you are being fair in your assessment. First of all, Chris did give credit to the Chili Peppers arrangement last week before doing Higher Ground (in fact, he said that he didn't even know it was a Stevie Wonder song prior to that week). And, as a huge Chili Peppers fan, I can tell you that Chris' performance had definite differences, it was not as funky and frenetic as they do it - it was more deep and powerful though.

I am also familiar with the Live version of Walk the Line, and he definitely got major inspiration from that, but again, there were differences, especially in the chorus. And as far as anyone knows, he could have mentioned the Live version, and it could easily have been edited out by the show.

And all I have heard the judges give him credit for is picking arrangements that work for him, I don't think they have specifically said he did the arrangements himself.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

Langree said:


> You must not know his music catalog and such, love his stuff or hate it he is a very talented writer/performer who's been around for a very long time.
> 
> Like someone else said, they should have him, or someone like him coaching them every week, it would be a great learning experience for them.


I am not a fan of Manilow, but I have tremendous respect for him.


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

TonyD79 said:


> I thought the same until he said he didn't know "Walking after Midnight."
> 
> I know that is a country song and Manilow isn't country but it is an anthem, for god's sake.


I was blown away by that, too.


----------



## Ntombi (Mar 17, 2004)

I have tremendous respect for Barry Manilow. I like some of his songs, but beyond that, his musicality is among the best in the business, IMO. I was shocked, too, though, that he didn't know "Walking After Midnight." I like country music (actually, all genres), but I've known that song my whole life, and I'm a Black girl from Mass! Regardless, it was great to see him really working with the singers.

Bucky, Lisa, Ace and Kevin need to go home, and THEN we'll have a real competition.

Mandisa blew me away again! She's just phenomenal.

I was dissapointed in my boy Taylor. I thought he should have picked a song that required more singing. He did okay, but that was it. Glad to see he didn't let them dye his sexy hair. 

Lisa was a quarter beat behind the music the entire song, and I didn't like her performance either.

Kevin was cute, and I think that was one of his best performances, thanks to Mr. Manilow's astute coaching, but he still isn't in the others' league.

My respect for Katherine's way of working a song grows every week, and I loved her dress last week.

Even before Randy mentoned it, Paris' performance FINALLY reminded me of why I fell in love with her in the audition. This is the first week I've seen her even _approach_ the level she displayed when she sang those two songs a capella.

I really like Elliot, but he was a notch below the best this week. I think he would have been better to follow Manilow's advice to an even greater degree, and just lean back into the song. He has a lot to learn, but he has the talent. He just needs to learn more of the technique.

This is the best season of AI so far. There are several who could win and I wouldn't have an instant stroke.


----------



## mask2343 (Jan 6, 2003)

Every year, 50's night is AWFUL....until this year.

Mandisa - At the time, it was great. After everyone else, it wasn't that great.

Bucky - He's now out of his league. Bad performer.

Paris - Much better than usual. But here's the problem: if this is the genre she sings the best in, how is she gonna sell records in today's market?

Chris - Didn't know about the Live version. I was gonna say that this kid has true talent... I love Simon's comment that he "refuses to compromise".

Katharine - I love her. My wife of course hates her.

Taylor - A Pro. I don't think he'll ever have a bad performance. 

Lisa - Reminiscent of past 50's nights. Uninspired song choice. Continues to prove she is better on Broadway. Wake me when the next guy is up.

Kevin - On second thought, let me sleep awhile.... This is just sad.

Elliot - Great singer, bad performer. He did better with emotions this week though.

Pickler - A hot version of Bozo the clown. Seriously, everyone else must have fired their stylist from week 1 cause they looked much better. Pickler still looked awful. But she's still hot.

Ace - The guy knows how to turn songs into his genre (R&B type stuff). I'll give him that. But STOP STARING AT ME!!!

Bottom 3 is pretty obvious: Bucky, Kevin, Lisa

I think Bucky is toast unfortunately.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

See ya, Bucky.

My top three picks are Chris, Taylor and Katharine. A few weeks ago, I would've picked Ace to be in the top three. I don't think he'll make it now.


----------



## Martha (Oct 6, 2002)

After the first week, I picked Ace to win. I will take that statement back now.  

I thought he was pretty awful last night and was actually surprised at the judge's positive comments. 

Watching the time they spent with Barry Manilow was interesting - I would enjoy seeing more of their off-time - practices, hanging out, etc. I tried watching American Idol Extra but it was boring and didn't really include any of the above.

It drives me crazy when Paula continually interrupts Simon. She is rude and obnoxious and I want her off my screen.

I think the bottom three tonight should be Bucky, Radar, and Lisa with Lisa going home.


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

firerose818 said:


> My bottom three: Lisa, Bucky, and Kevin.
> 
> Going home: Bucky.
> 
> -Rose


Head on..I totally agree. Bucky is gone. And I agree with your bottom three too.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

After all these years I still never know what to make of these theme nights. Do the judges want to hear them actually try to sing in the style of the genre or put a modern spin on it? I prefer them trying to fit the genre because it shows you who the most versatile singer is. It was during Big Band night of season one that I thought that Kelly should win because she was the only one who pulled off singing closely to the style. That and I really can't stand hearing someone crap up an oldie with "modern style." Ace I am glaring in your general direction! Chris I can see you in the corner of my eye!

Mandisa - Perfect for what I am looking for in the theme nights. It was a great authentic performance.

Bucky - FiberCon!

Paris - While we all dig on Kevin's speech impediments, how come no one ever picks up on Paris's? Half the time she sings it sounds like she has dentures. It's like listening to Carol Channing.

Chris - Sorry this blew. Wrong key for you son as you weren't even close to hitting that low not at the beginning. The rest of it was just a crap spin of a classic. There are some songs that should not be messed with and that is probably one of the. Who ever said it before was right. All of Chris's songs are sounding exactly the same. What's the point of singing in a different genre if you are going to sing it in the same alternative bleating goat through the clenched jaw style that you sing everything else?

Katharine - I thought the vocal was great. "However" the performance was way too staged. She needs to learn how to cover that up. She also needs to learn that if you want to walk all sassy, you need to keep your steps in time with the music otherwise you look like a beauty pageant drop out. Katharine is starting to wear on me. Not only is she dumb as a bag of rocks she also seems to be bordering on bat**** crazy. Starting to remind me way too much of female vocal majors that I dated in college.

Taylor - Really let down by this performance. Not a good song. Where were all those high notes and the big ending that Barry talked about? Come on Taylor this was a night for you to shine and you skipped through it like a bad Blues Brothers impersonation. 

Lisa - Who is she again? Oh it won't matter after tonight anyway.

Kevin - Remember that episode of the Muppets when Robin sang a song sitting on the red steps? Well this was it all over again. I loved how diplomatically Barry handled Bucky and Kevin. He honestly didn't know what to do with them.

Elliot - I think he peaked long ago as a lot of the competition is just leaving him behind. Weak disconnected performance and what was up with the sleep deprived tax preparer wardrobe?

Pickler - Much better vocal this week, but who shot her with Homer's make up gun set to "Pinnochio Whore?" 

Ace - Dude check it out! You were flatter than Paris's chest! Try singing through your mouth instead of your nose, it might help you pitch and you might sound like a man instead of a whiney....well it rhymes with pitch. And either tuck you shirt in or leave it untucked. Nobody likes a shirt mullet.

So to recap my latest rant, Only Mandisa and Katharine sang worth a damn tonight. Get ready for a scare Buckey/Elliot and Kevin. Bye bye Lisa.

How long until a Behind the Music on Paula that ends with her laying face down in a ditch? I don't think her "journey" is going to last much longer.

Oh and who was the Duran Duran wannabe sitting with Constantine?


----------



## bigcb37 (Jun 14, 2002)

I'm starting to think that Kellie Pickler is just really, really dumb. That being said, she had her best performance of the season last night...

Bottom 3 - Bucky, Lisa, Kevin
Going home - Bucky


----------



## jr461 (Jul 9, 2004)

drew2k said:


> I thought Mandisa and Chris were the best tonight, although every song Chris does really sounds almost exactly like the last song he did. I'd love someone to arrange all of his performances back-to-back (you know, kind of like on a whatchamacallit, like a CD?) and I bet it'd be just monotonous to hear him sing for more than 10 minutes.


I kind of agree on Chris, but the same gas to apply to Mandisa. Her pattern is also the same every song - start low (and not great in the low range) and build and build to the screeching high note that everyone seems so taken with. I would once like to see her sing a song, start to finish, without the one goal of the big, screaming high note finish.


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

I didn't enjoy this theme night at all. :down: 

I thought Barry was very classy and he really knows his stuff. :up: 

Bucky was the worst for me. Voice was all over the place..couldn't even hear him a couple of times.

Kevin - I can't stand him, but his performance wasn't the worst tonight.

Lisa - Snoozefest. She does absolutely nothing for me.

Elliot - Snoozefest. He does absolutely nothing for me.

Taylor - Couldn't understand a damn thing he said, but I sill like him.

Ace - Hated the performance, but I still like him

Katherine - Can't stand her - but can't pinpoint why--hated the dress.

Paris - She reminds me too much of Fantasia -- can't get past it, sorry

Mandisa - I like her, but didn't like this performance - hated the dress.

Chris - Unlike most of you, I really liked his performance.

Kelly - Liked it very much


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

We could call this a family show.......right?

If so, then I thought Ryan's double-side tape comment to Katherine was a little inappropriate. Of course, I thought McPheever's dress was :up: :up: I just loved Katherine's response along the line of "yeah, I am a little "free" tonight", as she conveniently jumps up and down just enought to show the world that she is "free".

That said, I too think the B3 is Kevin, Bucky, and Lisa with Bucky going home.

Kevin sticks around for a while.......the folks over at www.votefortheworst.com are really pushing chicken little.......heck, they pushed Scott Savol much farther than he should have gone.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

jlb said:


> We could call this a family show.......right?
> 
> If so, then I thought Ryan's double-side tape comment to Katherine was a little inappropriate. Of course, I thought McPheever's dress was :up: :up: I just loved Katherine's response along the line of "yeah, I am a little "free" tonight", as she conveniently jumps up and down just enought to show the world that she is "free".


Families don't have boobies? Bummer!


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

OK..so we all say Kevin will be among the bottom 3..but remember last week he wasn't. Who is everyone's 'alternate' bottom-3er if Kevn breezes by again? I'm gonna say Elliot.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Figaro said:


> It was during Big Band night of season one that I thought that Kelly should win because she was the only one who pulled off singing closely to the style.


IIRC, Tamayra was the cream-of-the-crop on Big Band night... better even than Kelly Clarkson.



Figaro said:


> Bucky - FiberCon!


   LOL


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

I don't think Kevin will be in the bottom three. I think it's going to be Bucky, Lisa and Mandisa. Kevin has "votefortheworst.com" as his guardian angel.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> The three he predicted were Chris, Taylor, and Pickler. I think those were his predictions, not necessarily who he wanted to be there.


Simon seems to have a pretty good understanding of how the public reacts to various facets of the performers. I think it also drives him nuts sometimes, but I also think he intentionally uses his comments in an attempt to thwart public opinion he dislikes, though.

As to my opinion, I have found it increasingly difficult to pay attention to the show any more, so to me nothing really stands out as I am just not paying attention when it is on. All I can say is all that Chris is a good singer and performer, his complete reduction of every song every week to fit in a very narrow niche is extremely annoying to me at this point. I think taken songs everyone knows and redoing them into something people do not recognize will, potentially, catch up to him when there are only a few canidates left. I am not going to give him Simon's kudos for not compromising. Not compromising can just mean you are annoying as well. Encouraging contestants to trick up songs could be a huge problem for the show down the road. If everyone starts doing it, people will start tuning out.

This is not American Arranger.


----------



## fsck_101 (Apr 9, 2002)

DialIdol is back on line, and they predict the bottom three are:


Spoiler



Elliott, Lisa, Bucky


And going home:


Spoiler



Elliott


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

jradosh said:


> IIRC, Tamayra was the cream-of-the-crop on Big Band night... better even than Kelly Clarkson.


YDRC  Kelly stomped Tamayra!


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Figaro said:


> YDRC  Kelly stomped Tamayra!


 That's just crazy talk


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

jradosh said:


> That's just crazy talk


Crazy Talk, "that's my brother, Crazy Talk. We're 
all a little worried about him."


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

fsck_101, I am not familiar with the site you referenced, but would like to know why you used a spoiler, Are they very reliable? Anway, as I stated earlier, I can see how this person may be in bottom three, but I kind of doubt that person would go home over the other two, but what do I know?


----------



## glumlord (Oct 27, 2003)

firerose818 said:


> I'm not crazy about Kevin, but this is the most I have enjoyed one of his performances yet.
> 
> -Rose


I agree.. I think that was the most I have EVER liked Chicken Little. I think his facial expressions ruin it for me. I think he has talent but he's too young.

As far as Chris goes I agree with other posters and Judges. He made that song into his own, he made it modern and it was great. I dont know that he could really sing other genres of music well but he is creative as hell and sing's rock type music great.

Taylor Hicks.. hehe this guy cracks me up. I love him but my wife hates him.. we both want to see what crazy stuff he does on stage each week  As far as his performance tonight I think the singing wasn't his best but it was above average, but he was a great entertaininer as always.

Paris Bennet gave me chills during audition but since then really hasn't lived up to what I expected to see from her. She has always been a solidly good performer/singer tho so I can't fault her in least bit, and she's cute as a button 

My picks for the vote off this week are bucky, chicken little, and ace young..

Btw I think Kelly Pickler is a sweet girl but I dont like her as a performer to much.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

I think Bucky's gone.

It looked like Taylor was doing the pee pee dance.


----------



## Chunky (Feb 10, 2006)

Figaro said:


> Mandisa - Perfect for what I am looking for in the theme nights. It was a great authentic performance.
> 
> All of Chris's songs are sounding exactly the same. What's the point of singing in a different genre if you are going to sing it in the same alternative bleating goat through the clenched jaw style that you sing everything else?


And all of Manbeastas songs aren't the same screeching, Aretha/Galdys caterwauling?

Dude, that just wasn't the best assessment for me. I mean it was just aight....nah....it just didn't get it...that was just not good dude.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Chunky said:


> And all of Manbeastas songs aren't the same screeching, Aretha/Galdys caterwauling?
> 
> Dude, that just wasn't the best assessment for me. I mean it was just aight....nah....it just didn't get it...that was just not good dude.


I don't think she caterwalled last night. She held back a great deal and sang the song pretty close to the original style whereas Chris just came out and took a goat dump on a classic.


----------



## Chunky (Feb 10, 2006)

glumlord said:


> I think his facial expressions ruin it for me. I think he has talent but he's too young.


Oh cmon....u gotta love when he holds a note and his head wobbles side to side and he has that steady blink - 'loved it'!

Is it me or has Simon just given up on this shmuck and just gave somewhat positive comments to not get sassed back and to move on?


----------



## Chunky (Feb 10, 2006)

Figaro said:


> I don't think she caterwalled last night. She held back a great deal and sang the song pretty close to the original style.


Exactly - utterly average and completely forgettable - I don't even remember what song she sang. I think she is a good singer, don't get me wrong - top 4 even. But to say Chris is just doing the same thing and it all sounds the same and Manbeastly isn't is surely amiss!

Final 3 - Chris, Katharine, Mandestroyer (with Chris and Katharine battling it out) - sorry Taylor - hey 4th isn't too bad!


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Chunky said:


> Exactly - utterly average and completely forgettable - I don't even remember what song she sang. I think she is a good singer, don't get me wrong - top 4 even. But to say Chris is just doing the same thing and it all sounds the same and Manbeastly isn't is surely amiss!
> 
> Final 3 - Chris, Katharine, Mandestroyer (with Chris and Katharine battling it out) - sorry Taylor - hey 4th isn't too bad!


Well I think only time will tell. If Chris keeps doing this cover band act genre after genre, even the American public is going to figure it out. I just don't think that Mandisa is as guilty of the one trick ponyism as Chris is. She certainly isn't acting like she arranged the song either. Despite the fact that I like her, I still think that they are feeding her the rejects. Has anyone seen Melissa in the past week? I think I saw a bit of her in Mandisa's teeth last night.


----------



## Maquis (May 6, 2004)

> DialIdol is back on line, and they predict the bottom three are:


I'm taking that site with a grain of salt... I think last week they listed 2/3 of the bottom 3 correct, and had the wrong one listed going home (Lisa was predicted last week, instead of Melissa). We'll see if this holds true again.


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

fsck_101 said:


> DialIdol is back on line, and they predict the bottom three are:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


How can you spoil something that hasn't happened yet? It's not like it's scientific or anything, just another opinion. It's not even necessarily RIGHT!

AAUI, spoiler tags are for revealing things that occurred during a show that would take away enjoyment from someone who hasn't seen it yet - like discussing the person who shot JR before a TiVoer had seen it. This is speculation and I wouldn't think spoiler tags are necessary.

Anyone disagree?


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

I wish we could find out the exact cocktail of prescription drugs Paula takes before and during a show. Pretty soon Randy and Simon are going to have to pull her head up off the table by her hair so she can say "I'm a fan of your journey!"


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

Figaro said:


> I wish we could find out the exact cocktail of prescription drugs Paula takes before and during a show. Pretty soon Randy and Simon are going to have to pull her head up off the table by her hair so she can say "I'm a fan of your journey!"


Paula is ridiculous. I'm sick to death of her. :down:


----------



## fsck_101 (Apr 9, 2002)

Guindalf said:


> How can you spoil something that hasn't happened yet? It's not like it's scientific or anything, just another opinion. It's not even necessarily RIGHT!
> 
> AAUI, spoiler tags are for revealing things that occurred during a show that would take away enjoyment from someone who hasn't seen it yet - like discussing the person who shot JR before a TiVoer had seen it. This is speculation and I wouldn't think spoiler tags are necessary.
> 
> Anyone disagree?


People have complained before about this. Better safe than sorry. There's really no good reason NOT to put in spoiler tags, IMO...


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Spoiler



It's a live show. There is no possible way to spoil it.


----------



## TR7spyder (Feb 28, 2006)

Sorry guys, but I really enjoyed Chriss performance, so much so that this was the first time that rewound for an encore and actually voted for someone (5 times ). But then, I am much more of Rock Star fan than AI, so if Chris takes all of his songs and turns them into rock versions, that is just fine by me.

Did anyone else notice the weird accent that Kelly had at times of her performance? It almost sounded French/German accent and I caught it a couple of times. It was probably a bi-product of her trying to annunciate things. Otherwise, she did OK and I certainly hope that she sticks around, as she is easy on the eyes .

Paris is very good, she just shouldnt speak after singing part is over


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

TR7spyder said:


> Did anyone else notice the weird accent that Kelly had at times of her performance? It almost sounded French/German accent and I caught it a couple of times. It was probably a bi-product of her trying to annunciate things.


Yeah I kept hearing serch instead of search. Poor little Ellie Mae doesn't know what to do. Maybe she was just clowning around. She certainly had the right make-up on for that!


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

06ballplayer said:


> american idol, my favorite!


Wow your first 4 word post! :up:


----------



## TR7spyder (Feb 28, 2006)

Figaro said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It's a live show. There is no possible way to spoil it.


Actually, if someone hacks into their computer and steals the results before they are announced, that would be spoiling  . Keep in mind that these results are not read live, as they have arrived...

As for DialIdol's predictions, there is actually a science behind it. It is something like exit polling during the elections. So it isn't 100% accurate, but you get the idea...


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I agree.....I don't mind the use of spoilers here. Who knows how various sites get information......If there is a leak of results and they gut "published", I don't want to know about it.

I like Taylor, I would love to see him go far, but I'd be happy if he didn't win. Then he could do an album "exactly" the way he wants to (or as close as possible depending on which label signs him), as opposed to having the tighter reins of being the winner. Though, that being said, I do very much like Carrie Underwood's album. I also loved Bo Bice on the show last year and love his band's (Sugarmoney) album Recipe for Flavor, but I generally dislike the product Clive produced for Bo.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

fsck_101 said:


> DialIdol is back on line, and they predict the bottom three are:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Damn, those were my predictions last night, too. Now I'll get no credit.

Kevin won't leave soon enough. Damn 11-year-old girls.


----------



## RangersRBack (Jan 9, 2006)

Figaro said:


> Katharine - I thought the vocal was great. "However" the performance was way too staged. She needs to learn how to cover that up. She also needs to learn that if you want to walk all sassy, you need to keep your steps in time with the music otherwise you look like a beauty pageant drop out. Katharine is starting to wear on me. Not only is she dumb as a bag of rocks she also seems to be bordering on bat**** crazy. Starting to remind me way too much of female vocal majors that I dated in college.


Dude if you were dating Katharine-caliber vocal majors in college I bow in your general direction. Having said that, what happened to the Katharine worship? Dumb as a bag of rocks? She's starting to wear on you? Get help, man, and get it now!

Speaking of wearing, as beautiful as she is the clothes she wears just don't work for me. She should take a walk around a local college and see what girls are wearing these days. I know she tried to dress the part last night, but she just never seems to wear things that make you say "Wow', and with her face and body that should happen every week.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

RangersRBack said:


> Dude if you were dating Katharine-caliber vocal majors in college I bow in your general direction.


What a coincidence! They use to bow in my general direction too! Or was that more of a bob...  Like I said though, batshiat crazy. There are few things in this world that are crazier or cattier than a female voice major. That wears on you after a short while.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Figaro said:


> I wish we could find out the exact cocktail of prescription drugs Paula takes before and during a show. Pretty soon Randy and Simon are going to have to pull her head up off the table by her hair so she can say "I'm a fan of your journey!"


LOL!  Thank you for that. I just got a great visual.

My votes in bold:

*Mandisa *- Awsome. Amazing. I also thought she looked beautiful.

Bucky - One Trick Pony

*Paris *- Great job with her pick.

*Chris *- Not his best, but I still like him.

*Katharine *- Great performance. I like her personality too.

*Taylor *- Not his best either, but still good.

*Lisa *- I thought she sounded better in the rehearsals with Barry and in the recap than she did in her actual performance.

Kevin - Still can't stand him, but that was his best performance so far. He really listened to what Barry had to say.

*Elliot *- I thought he did a great job. I also like that they finally messed up his bangs a little bit so they weren't razor-blade straight.

Pickler - I had never heard of the song. I loathe country music but she did an OK job. I'm getting a little tired of her act, though.

Ace - Pretty. That's about all he has going for him.


----------



## KRS (Jan 30, 2002)

Every week, my wife wonders why they allow Mandisa (or as I still prefer, "Reuben on Jupiter") to wear clothes that expose her enormous wobbly upper arms.

My mother-in-law cracked us up awhile back when she saw Mandisa's backside for the first time. She said "Good lord, you could set a table on that!"


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

LoadStar said:


> It's rather amazing at how well Barry Manilow knows music... it was fun watching HIM work with the contestants and calling changes to the band. They need to get someone like him working with the contestants all the time.
> 
> The judges comments for Mandisa cracked me up. Paula said "You're a thoroughbred." (So, what, she's now a horse?) And Simon's comment about that being a "great stripper's song." (What happened to "cabaret"? Oh, and Mandissa - it might be a great stripper's song, but please don't. The world thanks you. )


How 'bout Barry Manilow telling her "you're too much."  For some reason it made me smile when Simon was smiling. You're right about Barry Manilow. He seems to know so much about music, instruments, vocals, the whole package. He was a great person to have to coach them.

Mandisa sang great and looked great.

Bucky - go home.

Paris - Good singing, great outfit for the song. I could see her maybe being in the Cotton Club dressed like that.

Chris - I don't think I've ever heard the original but his rendition was good. I also liked that they dressed him in all black.

Katharine - yeah, the girl can sing, is cute, but she still bugs me. Meow, phhhht!

Taylor - I had a great time watching him. He looked good, sang well, and loved his moves. They're weren't his usual Joe Cocker moves. He was entertaining.

Lisa - just a'ight.

Kevin - What a joke!

Elliott - I've never heard the song. I didn't like it and was surprised how much the judges loved it.

Kelly - She looked like a tart! I thought some of her lyrics she sounded like she had some kind of French accent. 

Ace - It was a'ight.


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

Figaro said:


> Wow your first 4 word post! :up:


Actually, the longest of five posts. Watch for spam from this one sometime soon!


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

Ahhhh, Kelly Pickler. It's good to know the people who did the makeup for the Oscar bit with Will Ferrell and Steve Carell are still getting work.










At least her mic was broken this week so we weren't subjected to her dumb Ellie May routine.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

Figaro said:


> Ace - Dude check it out! You were flatter than Paris's chest! Try singing through your mouth instead of your nose, it might help you pitch and you might sound like a man instead of a whiney....well it rhymes with pitch. And either tuck you shirt in or leave it untucked. Nobody likes a shirt mullet.


Your AI posts always crack me up but this was so funny I had to quote it. :up:

I guess Ace needed the shirt mullet so he could show off his Ken doll accessories: the shiny belt buckle and the cool shades hanging off his pocket.


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

One of my favorite TV sites is Zap2it and they were conducting a vote on who will be the next to go. Here is what their survey said after I voted:

Mandisa, 0%
Katharine, .6%
Paris, .8%
Chris, 1.3%
Kelly, 1.3%
Taylor, 1.7%
Elliot, 2.2%
Ace, 2.9%
Kevin, 15.2%
Lisa, 20.5%
Bucky, 53.5%

I just thought it was kind of interesting to see where everyone fell. 

I promise I didn't hack into American Idol's results, lol. I know every poll with be very different, as will the call in vote results, but what the heck, here it is anyway. The top 8 are relatively close, then what a drop.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

ILoveCats&Tivo said:


> One of my favorite TV sites is Zap2it and they were conducting a vote on who will be the next to go. Here is what their survey said after I voted:
> 
> Mandisa, 0%
> Katharine, .6%
> ...


Aw man! You totally spoiled tonights show for me!


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

After American Idol sucks the life out of us tonight, is anyone gonna watch that new show after it, Unan1mous?


----------



## teknikel (Jan 27, 2002)

ILoveCats&Tivo said:


> One of my favorite TV sites is Zap2it and they were conducting a vote on who will be the next to go. Here is what their survey said after I voted:
> 
> Mandisa, 0%
> Katharine, .6%
> ...


That is different than who won't get enough votes.


----------



## Chunky (Feb 10, 2006)

yeah - way to go Cats...thanks for nothing


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

Taylor went for the Deadhead vote. His was my favorite performance of the night. I hope he comes in second so that he has a little more freedom with his career.

Katharine looked amazing. I was so distracted I have to say I didn't pay much attention to the song . I hope she wins it.

Mandisa was also very good but please girl cover those arms.

The rest were not impressive to me. Bucky and Kevin have no business being on the show other than as comic relief. Chris surprises me week after week with his ability to leach every bit of soul and funk from the songs he chooses and present them as utterly generic alt-rock numbers that leave me in a coma. And sorry but the nineties called and they want their wallet chain back.


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

Chunky said:


> yeah - way to go Cats...thanks for nothing


Oops should have put a spoiler tag, sorry


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

DLiquid said:


> Katharine looked amazing. I was so distracted I have to say I didn't pay much attention to the song . I hope she wins it.


McFloppy.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

Havana Brown said:


> McFloppy.


If I die today may I please be reincarnated as her roll of tape.


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

Someone had a little McAttitude towards Simon last night, and he always gushes over her. I guess she was mad she wasn't in his final 3 lol


----------



## KRS (Jan 30, 2002)

Havana Brown said:


> McFloppy.


McFunbags?

(maybe these easy nicknames are why Simon couldn't recall her last name)


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

KRS said:


> McFunbags?
> 
> (maybe these easy nicknames are why Simon couldn't recall her last name)


You mean he has McFever for the McBe****?


----------



## Chunky (Feb 10, 2006)

Figaro said:


> You mean he has McFever for the McBe****?


Maybe you should have put the **** in a spoiler tag so people like me that think is it "anie" will fully understand what you mean


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Well it rhymes with fever! Hmmm..was that what Paris was singing about?


----------



## KRS (Jan 30, 2002)

Rhyming is hard.


----------



## Chunky (Feb 10, 2006)

Figaro said:


> Well it rhymes with fever! Hmmm..was that what Paris was singing about?


Yeah...I'm confused...edited to not muff (this doesn't rhyme with Beaver?) up the thread!


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Chunky said:


> Yeah...I'm confused - you mean like this?
> 
> Never know how much I love you, never know how much I care
> When you put your arms around me, I get a *BEAVER* that's so hard to bear
> ...


Dude, don't go and muff this thread up for us.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Langree said:


> not really, a classical composer would know Brahms, it's in the style he works.
> 
> Manillow was an East Coast Italian kid, I'm betting his exposure to country was pretty limited.


Ah, no way. It is popular music. Patsy Cline rose beyond country. She was a huuuuuuge star (I hate country, especially old country and I knew her...I gew up an East Coast Italian and I'M NOT IN THE BUSINESS!) and she died tragically. How could Manilow not know her and her signature hit?

BTW, I detest most of Manilow's own music (with Elliott on that one) but he is a terrific technician and coach from what we saw and from the results.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

I couldn't look at Taylor in that suit and white shoes.... 

McBoobies' dress was probably the nicest thing she wore so far, but for a low plunging, tape needing dress, it really did not accentuate her assets, and for that, I was disappointed. You would think it would show more cleavage, no?

Manbeasta (nice name...) dress: I thought it was the most flattering outfit she's worn so far. You can't really hide those arms, but at least they covered half her arm, and mostly the saggy half... and her massive thighs were camoflauged nicely.

You could see Picklehead trying really hard to get a word in so she could capitalize on her hick image. "oh, you called me a mink ha ha".

Not only does Paula continue to say the same thing over and over, I love how she is so serious, like her opinion is so important. She drops her voice and nods in approval, and is so serious, and the same bs comes out. 

Anyways... 
Taylor, Chris, and Mcfeefahfohi


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> Ah, no way. It is popular music. Patsy Cline rose beyond country. She was a huuuuuuge star (I hate country, especially old country and I knew her...I gew up an East Coast Italian and I'M NOT IN THE BUSINESS!) and she died tragically. How could Manilow not know her and her signature hit?
> 
> BTW, I detest most of Manilow's own music (with Elliott on that one) but he is a terrific technician and coach from what we saw and from the results.


That's like saying I should know all of Jimi Hendrix stuff because he was so big and died tragically or such.

Sorry I like many kinds of music but aside from his take on the Star Spangled Banner I wouldn't know a Hendrix song until someone pointed it out.

and when I think of Patsy Cline "I'm Sorry" comes to mind before "Walking" does.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

What's up with that nickname, anyway? Man-diva? Sounds like a monster, half man, half diva.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

DLiquid said:


> What's up with that nickname, anyway? Man-diva? Sounds like a monster, half man, half diva.


Man-Diva? Wasn't that a Hall and Oats song?


----------



## glumlord (Oct 27, 2003)

Chunky said:


> Oh cmon....u gotta love when he holds a note and his head wobbles side to side and he has that steady blink - 'loved it'!
> 
> Is it me or has Simon just given up on this shmuck and just gave somewhat positive comments to not get sassed back and to move on?


His Eyebrows seem to unnaturally move on there own.. it's kind of scary


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

ILoveCats&Tivo said:


> One of my favorite TV sites is Zap2it and they were conducting a vote on who will be the next to go. Here is what their survey said after I voted:
> 
> Mandisa, 0%
> Katharine, .6%
> ...


I am curious how accurate such polls are relative to the outcome. Since they are measuring the opposite of what people actual do when they vote, it seems to me that it might not be a very good predictor.


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

marksman said:


> I am curious how accurate such polls are relative to the outcome. Since they are measuring the opposite of what people actual do when they vote, it seems to me that it might not be a very good predictor.


This is true, however it does fall in line with a lot of the predictions here about the bottom three and who should go.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

bruinfan said:


> McBoobies' dress was probably the nicest thing she wore so far, but for a low plunging, tape needing dress, it really did not accentuate her assets, and for that, I was disappointed. You would think it would show more cleavage, no?


Agreed. That dress was so far superior to last week's.


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

ILoveCats&Tivo said:


> This is true, however it does fall in line with a lot of the predictions here about the bottom three and who should go.


But it does not take into account the 'votefortheworst.com' effect.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Langree said:


> That's like saying I should know all of Jimi Hendrix stuff because he was so big and died tragically or such.
> 
> Sorry I like many kinds of music but aside from his take on the Star Spangled Banner I wouldn't know a Hendrix song until someone pointed it out.
> 
> and when I think of Patsy Cline "I'm Sorry" comes to mind before "Walking" does.


You in the business? Manilow is.

And, this song was Patsy Cline's Star Spangled Banner.

And, pssst, I think you would know at least one of "All Along the Watchtower," "Foxey Lady," "Purple Haze," "Hey Joe" just to name a few. I'm sure you've heard some of them and know them. Agreed, you may not be able to spout off a list of Hendrix songs but Manilow wasn't asked to spout off Patsy Cline Songs. He said he didn't know the song, EVEN AFTER HE HEARD IT!!!!

Oh, and Hendrix didn't die tragically. He basically killed himself on drugs. Patsy died in an airplane accident. Oh, and Hendrix was no where near as big as Patsy was, either.

Sorry, it doesn't wash. Keep trying to explain it. You can't.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> Oh, and Hendrix didn't die tragically. He basically killed himself on drugs. Patsy died in an airplane accident. Oh, and Hendrix was no where near as big as Patsy was, either.


I get your point. 

But I would argue by the pure definition of "tragic" Hendrix's death was more so than Cline's. Cline's was more unfortunate.


> trag·e·dy ( P ) Pronunciation Key (trj-d)
> n. - A drama or literary work in which the main character is brought to ruin or suffers extreme sorrow, *especially as a consequence of a tragic flaw, moral weakness, or inability to cope with unfavorable circumstances*.


How do you measure who was "bigger"? By the influence they had on subsequent performers? That goes to Hendrix! By skill alone? Probably a tie. By record sales? Again, I think Hendrix has outsold Cline in the long run. By number one hits? I don't know that stat.

It's an interesting point to analyze. Let me know when you're done


----------



## Dafaso (Dec 13, 2000)

I always thought "Crazy" was Patsy's signature hit.


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

Dafaso said:


> I always thought "Crazy" was Patsy's signature hit.


I think it is, but "Walking After Midnight" is a big song, too. I am a very casual Patsy Cline fan, considering the only song of hers I have is an mp3 of "Crazy", but I was familiar with it. Considering he had heard the other songs on the show; I was surprised he did not know it.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

mask2343 said:


> Ace - The guy knows how to turn songs into his genre (R&B type stuff). I'll give him that. But STOP STARING AT ME!!!


Um, excuse me, I think you are mistaken...Ace is staring at ME! 

Nice to see Constantine...twice! Looking good baby!


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Who was the boy sitting next to Constantine?... they gave his name but it meant nothing to me.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

PJO1966 said:


> Who was the boy sitting next to Constantine?... they gave his name but it meant nothing to me.


Ryan Cabrera, of teeny bopper fame. The Leif Garrett of today.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

tivotvaddict said:


> Ryan Cabrera, of teeny bopper fame. The Leif Garrett of today.


Nope... never heard of him. I just checked out his pictures on imdb. He's cute in a really goofy wannabe rocker way.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

tivotvaddict said:


> Ryan Cabrera, of teeny bopper fame. The Leif Garrett of today.


He looked like he had a big was of gum stuck in his hair. He looked awful!


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

latrobe7 said:


> I think it is, but "Walking After Midnight" is a big song, too. I am a very casual Patsy Cline fan, considering the only song of hers I have is an mp3 of "Crazy", but I was familiar with it. Considering he had heard the other songs on the show; I was surprised he did not know it.


People who are not from New York don't understand how little people in New York listen to country music. Practically not at all. It doesn't enter into the consciousness of anyone there. There currently isn't a single country radio station on the air in NYC.

I'd never heard that Patsy Cline song, and I'm somewhat ashamed to say that I'm not sure I'd ever heard Walk the Line before either (I've heard _of_ Patsy Cline and Johnny Cash, and I'd heard _of_ Walk the Line, but I don't think I'd ever heard either before. Country music is _that_ irrelevant in the New York area. And this isn't a "big city/small town" difference. It's specific to New York.


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

aindik said:


> People who are not from New York don't understand how little people in New York listen to country music. Practically not at all. It doesn't enter into the consciousness of anyone there. There currently isn't a single country radio station on the air in NYC.
> 
> I'd never heard that Patsy Cline song, and I'm somewhat ashamed to say that I'm not sure I'd ever heard Walk the Line before either (I've heard _of_ Patsy Cline and Johnny Cash, and I'd heard _of_ Walk the Line, but I don't think I'd ever heard either before. Country music is _that_ irrelevant in the New York area. And this isn't a "big city/small town" difference. It's specific to New York.


Right, but Barry Manilow has spent plenty of time outside of New York; and I would imagine, plenty of time immersed in music. He just did an album of 50's songs that included "Are You Lonesome Tonight", which has roots as country as "Walking After Midnight". I still believe it was very odd he did not recognize that song.


----------



## Chunky (Feb 10, 2006)

aindik said:


> People who are not from New York don't understand how little people in New York listen to country music. Practically not at all. It doesn't enter into the consciousness of anyone there. There currently isn't a single country radio station on the air in NYC.
> 
> I'd never heard that Patsy Cline song, and I'm somewhat ashamed to say that I'm not sure I'd ever heard Walk the Line before either (I've heard _of_ Patsy Cline and Johnny Cash, and I'd heard _of_ Walk the Line, but I don't think I'd ever heard either before. Country music is _that_ irrelevant in the New York area. And this isn't a "big city/small town" difference. It's specific to New York.


and New Yorkers are equally irrelevant to us! :down:


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Chunky said:


> and New Yorkers are equally irrelevant to us! :down:


I wasn't insulting country music. I was simply saying people in New York don't listen to it. Not because it sucks, just because they don't.

Sheesh.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Didn't he say that he didn't realize the song was from the 50's? Not that he had never heard of it?


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

latrobe7 said:


> Right, but Barry Manilow has spent plenty of time outside of New York; and I would imagine, plenty of time immersed in music. He just did an album of 50's songs that included "Are You Lonesome Tonight", which has roots as country as "Walking After Midnight". I still believe it was very odd he did not recognize that song.


Are you Lonesome Tonight is Elvis, no? Elvis "has his roots in country music," but he's the exception. He's the King of Rock & Roll, for crying out loud. Patsy Kline is not Elvis. Johnny Cash, while closer, is also not Elvis.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Figaro said:


> Didn't he say that he didn't realize the song was from the 50's? Not that he had never heard of it?


He said "I'm grew up in Brooklyn, what do I know from country music." I think that at least implied he hadn't heard of it.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Chunky said:


> and New Yorkers are equally irrelevant to us! :down:


Damn somebody woke up on the wrong side of the Confederacy this morning!


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

aindik said:


> Are you Lonesome Tonight is Elvis, no? Elvis "has his roots in country music," but he's the exception. He's the King of Rock & Roll, for crying out loud. Patsy Kline is not Elvis. Johnny Cash, while closer, is also not Elvis.


Er, OK.

It's not as if "Walking After Midnight" is an obscure song. He's a professional musician/songwriter with a long career, whose influences clearly extend outside of Rock 'n Roll and the New York area (witness: Copacabana).

I think it's weird that he would not know that song.

EDIT: To take a stick to this dead-horse - I found someone in New York who agrees with me  :


> But Manilow, surprisingly, didn't know Patsy Cline's "Walking After Midnight" until Kellie Pickler belted the tune.


from: http://www.buffalonews.com/


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

PJO1966 said:


> Nope... never heard of him. I just checked out his pictures on imdb. He's cute in a really goofy wannabe rocker way.


He used to go out with Ahslee Simpson, at least I think Joe Simpson made him go out with his daughter or something... Not sure if they are still going out.


----------



## teknikel (Jan 27, 2002)

Langree said:


> That's like saying I should know all of Jimi Hendrix stuff because he was so big and died tragically or such.
> 
> Sorry I like many kinds of music but aside from his take on the Star Spangled Banner I wouldn't know a Hendrix song until someone pointed it out.
> 
> and when I think of Patsy Cline "I'm Sorry" comes to mind before "Walking" does.


"I'm Sorry" - Brenda Lee

kel


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Figaro said:


> I wish we could find out the exact cocktail of prescription drugs Paula takes before and during a show. Pretty soon Randy and Simon are going to have to pull her head up off the table by her hair so she can say "I'm a fan of your journey!"












Link 


> Oh Paula. Not since a drunken Joe Namath droolingly lusted for Suzy Kolber during an NFL game has televised chemical dependence been so hilarious, interesting and depressing. Thirty million people per week tune in not only to watch hacks like Kevin Covais and Clay Aiken sing trumped-up karaoke, but also to stand just out of harm's way of the train wreck that is your behavior. Slurring, babbling and nonsensical tales of idiocy are your three favorites lately, with the concave-handed clap coming in a close fourth. Did you know an online gambling site is even offering odds (5:1) on whether you'll check into rehab this season? Five to one? Sign me up!
> 
> So, Ms. "Cold Hearted Snake," I have a question for you. What's with the behavior that makes you look like someone on a diet of MD 20/20 and Vicodin? If that's the case, we urge you to get help before something tragic happens to you, but mostly because we've got $50 riding on it.


----------

